# Peptides are they worth it?



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Looked at a 3 month run of ghrp-6 and grf 1-29

would cost me around $250 or £160 for3 months.

Would you experience gains running them for that period? and would it be worth the money?

regards


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bump as also interested????


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

peps work well mate if you get good quality ones iam running ghrp-2 with cjc at mo,recently run some des aswell,some say running it three times a day best but i do mine twice run hgh in morning,but do like peps!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it all depends on your level and what you expect from it?

if you are a skinny dude or a guy with loads of fat and your expecting to get ripped or huge then go buy some Dbol or Clen.......

these peptides create and amplify a pulse of Growth Hormone from your body.........how you answer my first question will determine if what these peptides do you would consider worth it.....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it all depends on your level and what you expect from it?
> 
> if you are a skinny dude or a guy with loads of fat and your expecting to get ripped or huge then go buy some Dbol or Clen.......
> 
> these peptides create and amplify a pulse of Growth Hormone from your body.........how you answer my first question will determine if what these peptides do you would consider worth it.....


Im far from lean but want as much growth, strength and joints, recovery etc Paul??

Basically powerlifting/strongman

Would they be worth it for the goals listed or are they more for bodybuilders??

cheers rick


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

No i have a good base to my frame.

I am looking to gain slight increases in muscle mass, im around 11% body fat but bulking so not worried if it goes up or down..

Wouldnt mind some more height if my bones havnt fused?

my body also grows fat easier than muscle, so maybe restore the balance a bit?

thanks

also have got slight pubetic gyno so dont want PH route as they may aggrevate it...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes Rick my point was if your a real fat fukcer (you are not) and wanted these to rip you up don't bother.......but they are good and they do work just make sure you invest in quality yes they cost more but the difference is night and day......Southern Research is a place i would recommend....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes Rick my point was if your a real fat fukcer (you are not) and wanted these to rip you up don't bother.......but they are good and they do work just make sure you invest in quality yes they cost more but the difference is night and day......Southern Research is a place i would recommend....


Thanks alot mate will check them out

Yes I can see some newbie thinking they are a wonder drug for ripping up lol

thanks again for the southern research heads up Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Oliverduke said:


> No i have a good base to my frame.
> 
> I am looking to gain slight increases in muscle mass, im around 11% body fat but bulking so not worried if it goes up or down..
> 
> ...


how old are you mate?

your not getting anymore height......

your muscle growth will not be huge as GH is not a Mass drug.....

if you are young and are notusing anything else likse steroids then you will not acheive what you want to with peptides mate....but it is your money and your choice......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks alot mate will check them out
> 
> Yes I can see some newbie thinking they are a wonder drug for ripping up lol
> 
> thanks again for the southern research heads up Paul


No probs mate...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> No probs mate...


Off subject a bit Paul but I remember seeing you train years ago in gym i used to be at in dwgifylchi, north wales, castle fitness.

Do you still train there when up this end mate??


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

I am 19.

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rick89 said:


> Off subject a bit Paul but I remember seeing you train years ago in gym i used to be at in dwgifylchi, north wales, castle fitness.
> 
> Do you still train there when up this end mate??


i do sometimes mate i know Dave the owner, i am in St Asaph tomorrow but staying at the Trafford centre tonight and tomorrow....i will be up in January if you still train there we can grab a session mate....


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

paul made some good points there for me peps work well iam 15 stone but fairly lean plus iam in my 30's,but like paul said if your diet crap you dont train well doubt you notice anything of peps,suppose same for hgh,when you train well eat well get certain stage in your training then these kind of things help!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i do sometimes mate i know Dave the owner, i am in St Asaph tomorrow but staying at the Trafford centre tonight and tomorrow....i will be up in January if you still train there we can grab a session mate....


I am a bit far unfortunately mate and motor not on road, hard times lol

I dont train there anymore, but yes Dave a good guy.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

With the GHRP peptides I am interested in the appetite increase Ive heard alot about, not sure which one but heard one of them makes you very hungry, which I actually want at the moment.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rick89 said:


> With the GHRP peptides I am interested in the appetite increase Ive heard alot about, not sure which one but heard one of them makes you very hungry, which I actually want at the moment.


you want GHRP-6 then mate....


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> With the GHRP peptides I am interested in the appetite increase Ive heard alot about, not sure which one but heard one of them makes you very hungry, which I actually want at the moment.


GHRP-6 mate increases your appetite but i feel hungry after ghrp-2


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

damn just beat me to it!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

With regards to GHRP and GHRH usage, can they be used to maintain size from an AAS cycle?

If I were to use them both at 100mcg 3 times a day from start of PCT until I next cycled would this help retain mass?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

paul do you use/rate any other peptides apart frm ghrp and grf?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mitch6689 said:


> With regards to GHRP and GHRH usage, can they be used to maintain size from an AAS cycle?
> 
> If I were to use them both at 100mcg 3 times a day from start of PCT until I next cycled would this help retain mass?


yes mate most definatly.....just like using synthetic GH between cycles just better



Nemises said:


> paul do you use/rate any other peptides apart frm ghrp and grf?


yes mate but only as the icing on the cake so to speak....i rate MGF when used in high doses of 1mg bi-laterally PWO......i rate GH Frag when used properly, IGF-1LR3 can be effective although end results do dissapoint many......


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate most definatly.....just like using synthetic GH between cycles just better


Okay good.

If I decided to wait a bit longer to cycle again, say 5/6 months post PCT, would ~3 months of peptide use only help hold onto the size whilst using or will it's effects over the 3 months help to sustain gains for longer - general diet/training still on point - or would it be as though I have just come off test and stand to lose a few pounds?

I am on the fence at the moment with peptides.

Had I decided to buy from a slightly cheaper source (£7.50 for GHRP-6 5mg and £10 CJC-1293 2mg) then I wouldn't think twice but since hearing you say that the quality from cheaper products aren't up to much I thought saving money on something I'm injecting is pointless.

So now I am faced with paying more I want to make sure I will benefit and not squander away a couple of hundred pounds.

Asking about the 3 months use stems from the fact I'm a student and should circumstances change with needing books etc I might not be able to afford to continue as long as I may need.

Sounds like rambling now, apologies.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Ok look, from my perspective and I've just started Ipamorelin and Mod GRF. What I'm realistically expecting is as per the below:

(i) Some mild injury recovery over a period of a few weeks

(ii) Some increased FFA release which will help me lean out as I'm intermittant fasting so again over a few weeks

And not much else. I think the real leaning and any growth is likely to take months...

Downsides I've noticed:

1. Site irritation from the peptide injection. Abdominal area particulary some jabs seem to cause a histamine reaction which swells the site and looks pretty stupid. In view of that have switched to love handles and quads.

2. Annoying doing so many shots a day.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Rick just to let you know from a powerlifting perspective peps (specifically ghrp and cjc) are the dogs dangly bits for recovery and fixing niggles... use them all the time and they are brilliant... not a miracle substance by any means in the way that they will put on loads of size or strip fat but as far as injury and niggle repair oh yeah...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Rick just to let you know from a powerlifting perspective peps (specifically ghrp and cjc) are the dogs dangly bits for recovery and fixing niggles... use them all the time and they are brilliant... not a miracle substance by any means in the way that they will put on loads of size or strip fat but as far as injury and niggle repair oh yeah...


Cheers mate for that

I realise they no mass builder, got my test and tren for that :thumb:

I was wondering more about as you have said joints/sleep/appetite etc

Thanks again buddy reps when I can


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I should add I seem to be getting some water retention on them but I hve heard this is temporary.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers mate for that
> 
> I realise they no mass builder, got my test and tren for that :thumb:
> 
> ...


yep joints it fixes wonderfully, had shoulder issues... HAD issues... not any more.... sleep I do sleep better I feel but some nights theres just no peaceful rest (due to indigestion or cramping after hard leg session as last night...) appetite on ghrp 6 is awesome... can get more food in way better than force feeding... hmmm food... almost dinner time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> GHRP-6 mate increases your appetite but i feel hungry after ghrp-2


About to start ghrp-2, I hope it doesn't make me more hungry than I already am, coz I am a real fat fcuker like Paul mentioned.

I'm using for injury repair, not for fat loss


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

I've ordered some hgh 176-191, will let you know how i get on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> Ok look, from my perspective and I've just started Ipamorelin and Mod GRF. What I'm realistically expecting is as per the below:
> 
> (i) Some mild injury recovery over a period of a few weeks
> 
> ...


never had the irritation.....the expectations are everything you would get from injecting GH



Superhorse said:


> I should add I seem to be getting some water retention on them but I hve heard this is temporary.


yes this can be a side effect de to the release of GH



Tassotti said:


> About to start ghrp-2, I hope it doesn't make me more hungry than I already am, coz I am a real fat fcuker like Paul mentioned.
> 
> I'm using for injury repair, not for fat loss


  i menat that for those who think they will rip up on it....lol GHRP-2 does not have the side effect of increased hunger unless you over dose.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Coop said:


> I've ordered some hgh 176-191, will let you know how i get on.


how are you going to run this and at what dose?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Tas, be sure to stack it with a GHRH, it really potentiates the effect and is worth it. Also, GHRP-2 can induce mild prolactin and cortisol sides. This can be combatted with a very low dose of cabergoline, 0.5mg e5d and vitmin C 1000mg ed and phosphatidyl serine 100mg ed.


cheers empireboy

Running it with mod-grf(1-29) Well on propeptides, it's still called cjc-1295, but believe it is all mod grf now.

Isn't cortisol what they inject for injuries? Wont it help if that is raised?


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> how are you going to run this and at what dose?


Well new to any injections but from what i've read, i've decided to inject 300 iu's (iu's think that's what its called) upon waking and as often as i can do cardio half hour after that, then eat. Another 300 about 5.30 (won't eat after 1.00) ,weights about 6. Sound ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you won't eat after 1.00pm????

this peptide will only give some results if used at higher doses frequently i had some results when i competed so followed a strict diet and i used this by doing 500mcg 4 x day away from food.....anything less and you will not see uch


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> you won't eat after 1.00pm????
> 
> this peptide will only give some results if used at higher doses frequently i had some results when i competed so followed a strict diet and i used this by doing 500mcg 4 x day away from food.....anything less and you will not see uch


I will eat after weights, i meant i would leave 4 hours after food before taking my second shot. Would i be ok taking 1000mg x2?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> cheers empireboy
> 
> Running it with mod-grf(1-29) Well on propeptides, it's still called cjc-1295, but believe it is all mod grf now.
> 
> *Isn't cortisol *what they inject for injuries? Wont it help if that is raised?


Your're getting it mixed up with cortisone.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Your're getting it mixed up with cortisone.


Oh yeah 

Bit more reading required. Thanks Sub


----------

